

Questions about our jobs post?  Ask here. - ycw11company

This is a companion thread to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993153<p>Firstly, sorry about the obnoxious title of job post last week.  In combination with anonymous post and no ability to comment it was a real problem.<p>On anonymity -- we need to stay anonymous for now for job posts. We don't really like it either, but that's life.  YC funding has news value, and if we disclose it now we won't get news coverage when we are ready.<p>On comments/questions -- HN job posts don't allow comments.  That's a reasonable policy in general.  But we are happy to answer them here.
======
spicyj
You can always just post the job as a normal post instead of in the jobs
section and then you get all the upvotes on the same thread as the comments,
so people can find it more easily.

~~~
ycw11company
I've considered that, but wanted to go with existing convention.

------
ABrandt
I understand your need for anonymity, but I don't understand how you can
recruit and select the right people for the job without them knowing anything
about you. Different industries require different skill sets and different
approaches to both marketing and bus dev. Are there any details you can give
(i.e. enterprise level, SaaS)?

~~~
ycw11company
We target 1) SMBs (15-100 users per account), or similar size departments in
large companies, 2) mid-market companies (200-1000 users). About half of our
revenue comes from each side. The SMB side is self-service, but to get these
larger deals human touch is required. So, one of the things we'd expect said
bizdev hire to do is to convert some of these SMB beachheads in larger
companies into enterprise customers.

~~~
ABrandt
Thank you, these details provide a much clearer picture of what you're looking
for. Makes me extremely curious as to what your product is though. Good luck!

------
coreymull
Any interest in remote applicants?

~~~
ycw11company
We'll consider, depending on the applicant.

